# USA trip



## djfreshy (Feb 4, 2008)

Well on sunday im off to America for a working holiday. First stop New York then Vegas and finally LA. Am hoping there are some good herp retailers around these areas that I can have a look at. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. And I promise lots of photos in return.
Dean


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Feb 4, 2008)

if your heading up to san francisco from LA ive heard good reports about "East Bay Vivarium" in berkeley....


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 4, 2008)

I have only been to L.A and there were a few good shops there. Prehistoric pets. Radical reptiles. Amazon Reptiles. Reptile Island was my favourite in San Fernando Valley. I can get the addresses if you want them.


----------



## Kirby (Feb 4, 2008)

reptiles direct is in New York. so is Big Apple Herps


----------



## djfreshy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey thanks for the help guys. Am planning on checking a few out.


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello Dean,
Oldbeard listed all the big ones in the LA area. There are some smaller shops, but nothing worth visiting. Just a heads up, the LA Zoo has their reptile house under construction, so don't bother going there for reptiles. However, the San Diego Zoo is awesome! Definitely try to make it there. 

Hey Oldbeard,
I've never heard of Reptile Island, and I live in the San Fernando Valley! I'll have to look them up, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Oldbeard (Feb 8, 2008)

I probably got it wrong there are so many valleys. I think Prehistoric pets was in fountain valley, Reptile city was in Mission valley. We were in San Fernando valley for two days so I thought it was where it was.:shock:
Actually I think it might have been in Alta loma which is no where near SFV about an hours drive maybe.
It was definitely worth it though. The set up in the shop was so clean and hygenic and the customer service was great. 
How is the weather over there.?

We are travelling back over there in April, Is that a good time to look for Rosy Boas?


----------



## Jeremy Kriske (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah, when I searched them out I found that they are in Yorba Linda, which is pretty close to Prehistoric Pets. I'm going to try and stop by some time. 

It's pretty nice this week. We just had two weeks of rain, which is A LOT for this area. This week it's sunny and in the 70s. April might be a little early, but there could be a few out there. That time of year it can get into the 80s during the day, but gets quite cold at night, especially in the high desert. Shoot me a PM when you're coming over. I always like to meet more herp people, especially from the mother land!


----------



## Rossagon (Feb 9, 2008)

Me and the missus will be doing the rounds over in the US about April May. Heading through Miami, New York, and LA. Will be checking out some of those shops also, so thanks for the list. I lived in Yorba Linda in the early 90's, so will be cool to check out how much the area has changed since then.

Cheers Rossco.


----------

